# Cute new crested gecko! And, pics of my leopard gecko!



## rexi_doll (May 10, 2010)

Here is the newest addition, Ninja
















And, my leopard gecko, Frank, which I've had for about a year
Here he is with my daughter, Alex


----------



## Teal (May 10, 2010)

*Absolutely adorable shots of your lil one and the gecko!  

That crested is too cute! *


----------



## rexi_doll (May 10, 2010)

Teal said:


> *Absolutely adorable shots of your lil one and the gecko!
> 
> That crested is too cute! *


Thanks! She absolutely loves that little guy!  I think handling him has helped her become more natural with handling my tarantulas(she only handles the avics).


----------



## Teal (May 10, 2010)

*I considered getting a leopard gecko for my son to start handling, too.. but we ended up with another tokay lol but my son LOVES my Ts! *


----------



## rexi_doll (May 10, 2010)

Teal said:


> *I considered getting a leopard gecko for my son to start handling, too.. but we ended up with another tokay lol but my son LOVES my Ts! *


I ended up with a tokay today lmao.  My daughter now says that we have the "nice wizard", the "baby wizard", and the "meeeeean wizard that bites".

After my experience with Frank,  I would highly suggest a leopard gecko for a child.  I let Alex have (almost) complete control of him.  She buys the crickets, feeds him, gives him water and takes him out to play with.  Once she realized that she could hurt him, she was able to start handling him by herself(supervised of course).  And she tells EVERYONE about her "wizard".


----------

